# No antibiotics are working RI



## Snakebreak (Mar 1, 2020)

My snakes had 3 different types of antibictics now and still has RI. 

It's better but not looking like it's going to go away. It's been 3 months on trial and error or antibioctics and the vet has ruled that it is bacterial via blood tests. His also had a bunch of other tests and they couldn't find anything unhealthy besides the RI.


His now starting to lose color and become pink (his albino) because of the reaction to so many antibiotics and it's reacting to his skin. 


So I need to stop. I given him the last injection tonight the I'll stop. 

No one replied to my last post and I really need advice. Both me and the vet are puzzled. Please help


----------



## HypnoticHerps (Mar 1, 2020)

Try Tylan 200, it’s given SCI( injection) at 50mg per kg of animal every 3 days for two weeks ( 6 injections). Tylan 200 has 200 mg per ml so it works out to .25ml per kg of animal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 1, 2020)

Is the vet a reptile vet ?

I'd find another (reptile) vet and get them to assess the reptile's condition.

Try F10sc nebulization, this gets the active antibiotic into the lungs where it will kill the germs in the mucus .
I'm surprised the vet hasn't suggested this already , guess some are just not up to date on their reading or training or perhaps more interested in using their patients as cash cows .


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 1, 2020)

You'll find that most RI infections are a result of a bacterial infection that is usually caused by poor husbandry (too wet, too cold, high humidity, no thermal gradient). By the sound of things the RI infection may well have progressed to pneumonia. Personally, I don't have a lot of faith in F10 as a treatment for RI and due to the condition being ongoing for 3 months I wouldn't bother to use F10 as it's generally only used in the early stages and has been known to have mixed results anyway. It's quite possible that the infection has hung around due to the snakes immune system suffering as a result of the stress it has been encountering going to and from the vet along with being handled to administer the antibiotics.

Snakes with RI will often respond and recover when they are maintained in a clean warm environment such as a plastic tub with adequate ventilation, paper towel or newspaper substrate over a heat mat with clean drinking water only being offered for a short period every second to third day.


----------

